# Mein Wildsau-Projekt



## flyingscot (7. Januar 2008)

Mein Wildsau-Projekt ist gerade von der Hirngespinst-Phase in die konkreten Planungsphase eingetreten. Ich würde daher gerne mal ein paar Meinungen und Kommentare hören:

Einsatzzweck: 
- Bikepark -> robust haltbar, Gewicht zweitrangig
- Freeridetouren mit der Möglichkeit einiges hochfahren zu können 
  -> absenkbare Gabel, 2 Kettenblätter, Kefü

Diese Konfiguration habe ich mir überlegt:
Rahmen
Alutech Hardride FR, DHX 5.0, IGCS, HEX-Achse, 1.5"-Steuerrohr, granny-smith-dormant
Alutech Reducer-Steuersatz

Gabel
Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA 07, zwar schwer und nur 1 1/8"-Schaft aber absenkbar, schwarz und aktuell sehr günstig

Laufräder
DT-FR440, DT Comp Speichen, Mavic EX729, Reifen je nach Einsatz z.B. Big Betty oder was schön breites.

Lenkung
Syntace VRO onepointfive Vorbau, Syntace Lowrider VRO
ich steh drauf...

Schaltung
XT shadow, alte LX-HT II-Kurbel liegt hier noch rum, 22/36, Cassette XT 11-34, Rockring (E.13), NC17-Stinger

Bremse
Magura Louise 08, 203mm

Sitzen
irgentwas stabiles, nicht zu hartes, z.B. Fizik Zeak,

macht zusammen ca. 18kg. 1.5" Steuerrohr ist für zukünftige Gabeloption dran.

Bei der Rahmengröße habe ich aktuell noch keinen Plan, bin ca. 180cm lang, Schrittlänge 87cm

Any comments?


----------



## rsu (7. Januar 2008)

HÃ¶rt sich durchweg gut an was Du da planst. Wegen der Farbe musst Dich wohl sputen, gibts wohl nimmer lange. 

Mit BigBettys kÃ¶nntest Du das Gewicht von 18kg evtl sogar schaffen, mit "gscheiten" Reifen liegst aber gleich bei 19kg. Leichter & gÃ¼nstiger evtl ein LR Satz mit HopePro2 naben (ca 300â¬). Bin zwar noch nie HEX Achse gefahren, aber ich denk ne 10mm Achse hinten tuts auch.

Den Stinger wÃ¼rd ich mir erst zulegen wenn die Kurbel montiert ist. Bei meiner Hardride (HoneKurbel) wÃ¤re jedenfalls kein Platz mehr fÃ¼r die Stinger Montage. Mit einem Spacer unter der rechten Lagerschale kÃ¶nnte es noch gehen.

Beim DÃ¤mpfer nicht sparen und wenn DHX dann den 5.0er so wie Du es planst. Die EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten machen sich deutlich bemerkbar, so kannst den Hinterbau schÃ¶n auf Deine Vorstellungen abstimmen.

RahmengrÃ¶Ãe wÃ¼rde ich Dir M empfehlen (selber 180/85)

PS: nimm nen schmal bauenden Schnellspanner wegen Kollisionsgefahr mit der Wippe (zB Tune WÃ¼rger) und mit nem 26" HR kannst nicht alle Verstelloptionen nutzen. Also evtl vorher Ã¼berlegen ob es ein 24" HR werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Hört sich durchweg gut an was Du da planst. Wegen der Farbe musst Dich wohl sputen, gibts wohl nimmer lange.
> 
> Mit BigBettys könntest Du das Gewicht von 18kg evtl sogar schaffen, mit "gscheiten" Reifen liegst aber gleich bei 19kg. Leichter & günstiger evtl ein LR Satz mit HopePro2 naben (ca 300). Bin zwar noch nie HEX Achse gefahren, aber ich denk ne 10mm Achse hinten tuts auch.
> 
> ...



Wurde alles schon gesagt, nur nimm nicht nen VRO Vorbau für onepointfive, da du ne 66 haben willst mit nem 11/8 Steuerrohr, das würde net passen


----------



## flyingscot (7. Januar 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Wegen der Farbe musst Dich wohl sputen, gibts wohl nimmer lange.



Ja, auch deshalb sollte es innerhalb dieses Monats auch was werden 



rsu schrieb:


> Leichter & gÃ¼nstiger evtl ein LR Satz mit HopePro2 naben (ca 300â¬). Bin zwar noch nie HEX Achse gefahren, aber ich denk ne 10mm Achse hinten tuts auch.



Die Hope Pro  2 hab ich am Enduro, ist eigentlich ne super Nabe, nur verstehe ich nicht, wieso bei den breiteren Versionen  -- hier also die 150mm -- die Nabenflansche genauso eng stehen wie bei der schmalen... dann bringt doch die Breite gar nix. Der Sound ist mir eigentlich auch zu laut... ist wohl eher Geschmacksfrage, die Zahnscheiben bei den DT240s klingen irgendwie angenehmer und man kann sie schÃ¶n ruhig bekommen...


----------



## flyingscot (7. Januar 2008)

Frorider Ben schrieb:


> Wurde alles schon gesagt, nur nimm nicht nen VRO Vorbau für onepointfive, da du ne 66 haben willst mit nem 11/8 Steuerrohr, das würde net passen



Das ist klar, es gibt aber für den Vorbau eine Hülse auf 1 1/8. Ich weiss, nicht ganz so sinnvoll erst alles auf 1.5" zu bringen und dann mit Adaptern/Hülsen wieder zurück. Wenn in Zukunkt aber mal eine geniale Gabel mit 1.5"-Schaft, absenkbar, federleicht, problemlos usw. auf den Markt kommt, brauche ich halt nichts auszutauschen.


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das ist klar, es gibt aber für den Vorbau eine Hülse auf 1 1/8. Ich weiss, nicht ganz so sinnvoll erst alles auf 1.5" zu bringen und dann mit Adaptern/Hülsen wieder zurück. Wenn in Zukunkt aber mal eine geniale Gabel mit 1.5"-Schaft, absenkbar, federleicht, problemlos usw. auf den Markt kommt, brauche ich halt nichts auszutauschen.



AChso das mit den Adaptern wusst ich net, jo wenn dann gleich den 1.5" nehmen sonst würdest du später noch mal nen neuen Vorbau brauchen


----------



## flyingscot (7. Januar 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Den Stinger würd ich mir erst zulegen wenn die Kurbel montiert ist. Bei meiner Hardride (HoneKurbel) wäre jedenfalls kein Platz mehr für die Stinger Montage. Mit einem Spacer unter der rechten Lagerschale könnte es noch gehen.



Hmm... die Hone ist doch mit der LX sogut wie identisch, also werde ich das selbe Problem haben. Gibt es denn Kettenführungen die definitiv passen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Januar 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Hmm... die Hone ist doch mit der LX sogut wie identisch, also werde ich das selbe Problem haben. Gibt es denn Kettenführungen die definitiv passen?



vielleicht nen shiftguide von truvativ, oder guck mal auf der seite von 77designz die haben auch ne schaltbare Kefü im Programm


----------



## flyingscot (7. Januar 2008)

Dabei fällt mir noch was ein, Thema Dämpferlänge: Auf der Homepage steht ja, 190mm Dämpferlange bzw. 50mm Hub für 180mm Federweg. Optional 200mm/57mm Dämpferlänge/Hub für 200mm Federweg.

Welchen Nachteil haben die 200mm Federweg bzw. sind die mit einem 26" HR überhaubt möglich?

Kann man mit 200/57er Dämpfer auch 180mm Federweg bekommen (anderes Hebelverhältnis)?


----------



## rsu (7. Januar 2008)

Fahre selber 200/57 und würde das auch so weiterempfehlen. Kritisch wirds mit 26" bei kurzem Radstand / obere Aufhängung der Wippe. Da kommt der Reifen schon mal schnell an das Sitzrohr (auch auf den Umwerfer achten wegen Kollision mit der Kettenstrebe). Welche der vielen Kombinationen alle gehen oder nicht kann Dir glaub keiner sagen. Es gibt leider keine Tabelle, außerdem bauen Reifen ja auch immer unterschiedlich hoch.

Mehr Details zu Übersetzungsverhältnis etc findest Du hier:
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/download/WildsauchartA3.pdf

Demnach hat man mit 57Hub min 196mm Federweg.

Wenn Du einen sehr flachen Lenkwinkel (ca 65Grad) bevorzugst und kurzen Radstand fahren willst kommst an 24" nicht vorbei. Oder Du läßt den Steuerkopfwinkel anpassen. Jetzt wird kompliziert  Wenn man den Rahmen nicht kennt oder schon länger fährt ist es echt schwer abzuschätzen welche Einstellung man fahren wird/will und ob 24" oder 26". Das ist halt der Preis für die vielen genialen Einstellmöglichkeiten


----------



## flyingscot (7. Januar 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Mehr Details zu Übersetzungsverhältnis etc findest Du hier:
> http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/download/WildsauchartA3.pdf


Das ist schon sehr gut. Vielen Dank!



> Demnach hat man mit 57Hub min 196mm Federweg.
> 
> Wenn Du einen sehr flachen Lenkwinkel (ca 65Grad) bevorzugst und kurzen Radstand fahren willst kommst an 24" nicht vorbei. Oder Du läßt den Steuerkopfwinkel anpassen. Jetzt wird kompliziert  Wenn man den Rahmen nicht kennt oder schon länger fährt ist es echt schwer abzuschätzen welche Einstellung man fahren wird/will und ob 24" oder 26". Das ist halt der Preis für die vielen genialen Einstellmöglichkeiten



Naja, sowohl 24" als auch 65 Grad Lenkwinkel sind ja sogut wie gar nicht uphill-tauglich. Daher sehe ich das momentan noch nicht, der kurze Radstand interessiert mich aber schon (-> Bikepark, Wendigkeit etc.), obwohl das auch die Uphillfähigkeit deutlich verringert. Kann man ja bei Bedarf umbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (7. Januar 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Naja, sowohl 24" als auch 65 Grad Lenkwinkel sind ja sogut wie gar nicht uphill-tauglich.



Naja, ich fahr so auch viele hm bergauf, aber Spaß ist was anderes... Bergab entschädigt dann aber für alles


----------



## Piefke (7. Januar 2008)

24" HR ist durchaus auch uphillfähig.
Ich würde ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr nehmen - sieht besser aus und spart Gewicht.

Ansonsten passt die Zusammenstellung schon.


----------



## flyingscot (7. Januar 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ansonsten passt die Zusammenstellung schon.



Wie ist das mit der Kettenführung bei deinem Rad, gibts da Probleme?


----------



## Piefke (7. Januar 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit der Kettenführung bei deinem Rad, gibts da Probleme?



Die Kefü funzt problemlos mit dreifach Kurbel.


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Januar 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Naja, ich fahr so auch viele hm bergauf, aber Spaß ist was anderes... Bergab entschädigt dann aber für alles




ich kann das nur bestätigen   aber mit abgesenkter gabel ist der lenkwinkel natürlich nicht mehr SOOOO flach! und man kommt den berg schon hoch (wenn man will!).

und mit einem bike mit 18kg +X fährst du auch kein bergaufrennen  
also in der ruhe liegt die kraft...............


----------



## mani.r (7. Januar 2008)

wird bestimmt ein schönes bike - bis auf die farbe aber die ist ja geschmacksache.

würde auch 1.5 nehmen - runter kann man immer - rauf nicht und mit 1.5 VRO und hülse passt es schon ganz gut. hatte mich bei meiner ersten sau darüber geäergert.

bin mal gespannt ob du die 18 kg schaffst.
meines lag immer so zwischen 19-21kg je nach reifen etc.

bin 24 und 26 zoll gefahren und bin jetzt bei 26 hängen geblieben. fand den unterschied nicht so gravierend und 26 fand ich besser.

hab aber auch den 190er dämpfer - da steht eher der reifen am sattelrohr an als beim 200er dämpfer - zumindest bei der einstellung die ich bevorzuge. deswegen fahre ich im moment mit 170mm federweg.
ich werde mir für den nächsten sommer den 200er holen.

ansonsten ne gute entscheidung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (7. Januar 2008)

hi

also dein projekt ist auf jeden fall stimmig.
ich selbst fahre ein ähnliches setup wobei ich seinerzeit von jü den rat bekam bei 180cm/85cm eine L sau zu nehmen, was sich natürlich bei der tourenfähigkeit positiv auswirkt.
ich habe aber auch im bikepark mit 200/57 und 26"HR viel Spass.
beim gewicht muss ich mani.r zustimmen, ich krieg das teil auch nicht unter 19, liege immo mit MM von Schwalbe in der DH Version sogar bei 21.
übrigens habe ich bis auf 2 kettenklemmer bis jetzt auch ohne kefü bei holzfeller 24-36 keine nennenswerten probs.
Übrigens wenn das geld stimmt und man einen rahmen vom jü haben will, sollte man bei dem einsatzzweck den mischling auch nicht ausser acht lassen.

cu

wipp


----------



## flyingscot (8. Januar 2008)

Wipp schrieb:


> hi
> also dein projekt ist auf jeden fall stimmig.
> ich selbst fahre ein ähnliches setup wobei ich seinerzeit von jü den rat bekam bei 180cm/85cm eine L sau zu nehmen, was sich natürlich bei der tourenfähigkeit positiv auswirkt.


Von den Maßen her tendiere ich auch zu L, wobei dort das Sattelrohr schon ziemlich lang ist. Bei M ist das Oberrohr aber schon sehr kurz... ich muss aber zugeben dass dies mein erster "richtiger" Freerider werden soll und ich daher kaum Erfahrungen mit der Geo habe (mein AM/Enduro-Rahmen hat im Bikepark die Grätsche gemacht).



> ich habe aber auch im bikepark mit 200/57 und 26"HR viel Spass.
> beim gewicht muss ich mani.r zustimmen, ich krieg das teil auch nicht unter 19, liege immo mit MM von Schwalbe in der DH Version sogar bei 21.
> übrigens habe ich bis auf 2 kettenklemmer bis jetzt auch ohne kefü bei holzfeller 24-36 keine nennenswerten probs.


Ich bleibe bei 26" hinten. Gewicht ist zweitrangig. Bin auch mit ca. 18kg Radgewicht (inkl. Wasser und Werkzeug) mit meinem Allmountain über die Alpen gefahren.

Und der Umwerfer hat bei 200/57 auch genug Platz an der Kettenstrebe?



> Übrigens wenn das geld stimmt und man einen rahmen vom jü haben will, sollte man bei dem einsatzzweck den mischling auch nicht ausser acht lassen.



Hatte ich mir angeguckt, aber irgendwie find die das nichtgeknickte Oberrohr bei geknicktem Unterrohr irgendwie nicht so schön, da find ich die Optik vom Keiler wesentlich genialer. Nur ist der vom Einsatzzweck her schon sehr weit von meiner Vorstellung entfernt. Und 700-1000 Euro mehr ist dann doch etwas viel.


----------



## mani.r (8. Januar 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Und der Umwerfer hat bei 200/57 auch genug Platz an der Kettenstrebe?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## flyingscot (9. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps!

Rahmen und Gabel sind bestellt und die Lackierung gibs sogar gratis 

Der Rest wird dann in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten bestellt. Wenn alles fertig ist gibts auch Bilder, versprochen...


----------



## rsu (9. Januar 2008)

Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## flyingscot (9. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mich für M entschieden, das hat auch Jürgen vorgeschlagen.

Die bessere Tourenfähigkeit ist ja durch den VRO-Vorbau gegeben, wenn es mal länger bergauf geht...


----------



## flyingscot (10. Januar 2008)

Ich bin gerade auf eine kleinen Fehler in meiner Planung oben gestoßen:

Bei dem anvisiertem 150/12mm-Hinterbau ist üblicherweise die Kettenlinie 57.5mm, oder? D.h. die normalen MTB-Kurbeln passen nicht.

Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tipp? Ok, die Saint habe ich gesehen, finde ich mit >200 Euro eher etwas teuer.

Welche anderen guten Kurbeln habt ihr?


----------



## mani.r (10. Januar 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Welche anderen guten Kurbeln habt ihr?



SAINT

Die Truvativ Holzfeller würde auch passen.


----------



## flyingscot (10. Januar 2008)

mani.r schrieb:


> SAINT



hmm... da steht Innenlagerbreite 83mm. Das Hardride hat laut Homepage 73mm. Wird das dann mit den Spacern ausgeglichen oder hat das Hardride bei 150/12mm-Hinterbau ein breiteres Innenlagergehäuse? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## rsu (10. Januar 2008)

Mit Saint kannste die 18kg aber eh gleich vergessen  Bei der Kettenlinie sollte es dann eigentlich kein Problem mit dem Stinger geben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (10. Januar 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Mit Saint kannste die 18kg aber eh gleich vergessen  Bei der Kettenlinie sollte es dann eigentlich kein Problem mit dem Stinger geben?!



Ja, war ursprünglich auch nicht so geplant, aber bisher hab ich keine leichtere Kurbelgarnitur für 57.5mm-Kettenlinie gefunden, wäre wohl auch etwas kontraproduktiv. Was solls... Stabilität geht vor 

Auf den 150/12-Hinterbau möchte ich aber nicht verzichten, ist ja auch schon bestellt soll morgen gebaut werden...

PS.: obwohl... wenn ich da ein paar Schwalbe Furious Fred aufziehe...   sieht sicher lustig aus, nur draufsetzten darf man sich nicht.


----------



## flyingscot (10. Januar 2008)

So, ich denke mit der Truvativ Holzfeller/Hussefeld-Kurbel müsste es klappen, für die gibt es das Innenlager Howitzer für 73mm Innenlagerbreite und Kettenlinie 56 bzw. 57.5mm.

EDIT: Jürgen schrieb gerade, daß eine normale MTB-Kurbel mit 73mm-Innenlagerbreite gut funktionieren würde... na dann


----------



## cruelbikebench (15. Januar 2008)

Zur Kurbel:
Die Saint gibt es in zwei Breiten. Einmal die 73 und die 83.
ich hasse Shimano ja ohne Ende, aber in Sachen Kurbeln habe ich noch nie was Besseres gefahren.

Zu den Naben:
Die 150ger hat den vorteil, dass das Laufrad genau mittig zur Felge sitzt und nicht -wegen dem Ritzelpaket- seitlich versetzt.
Ich hab übrigens die Hügi FR. Laufen schon einige Monate ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
Mit den Alpine3 Speichen hat man dann auch noch die richtige Verbindung zur Felge.

Zur HEX-Achse:
Bringt wesentlich mehr Steifigkeit in den Hinterbau. Und das merkt man auch.
Egal ob 150mm oder 135mm, die Tretlagerbreite bleibt gleich. Nur der Hinterbau ist eben etwas breiter.

Zum Federweg:
Mit dem 57mm Dämpfer kann man einmal 208,62mm und 196,08mm Federweg fahren.

onepointfive:
Hab jetzt nicht mitbekommen, warum Du -wenn Du einen 1.5 Rahmen bestellt hast- keine 1.5er Gabel fährst.


----------



## flyingscot (15. Januar 2008)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> Die Saint gibt es in zwei Breiten. Einmal die 73 und die 83.
> ich hasse Shimano ja ohne Ende, aber in Sachen Kurbeln habe ich noch nie was Besseres gefahren.


Im Prinzip bekommt man mit keiner dieser Kurbeln die formal richtige Kettenlinie hin. Die 73er hat ja nur 50mm-Kettenlinie. Funktionieren soll es trotzdem gut...
Ich pack erstmal die vorhandene LX rein.



cruelbikebench schrieb:


> Zu den Naben


Die Alpin nehme ich jetzt, wiegen nur 40g für den Laufradsatz mehr.



cruelbikebench schrieb:


> Zur HEX-Achse


Die Kassette rutscht ja im Prinzip 7.5mm von der Mitte weiter nach außen. Daher die Kettenlinie von 57.5mm.



cruelbikebench schrieb:


> onepointfive:
> Hab jetzt nicht mitbekommen, warum Du -wenn Du einen 1.5 Rahmen bestellt hast- keine 1.5er Gabel fährst.



Ganz einfach, weil es die Gabel die ich mir vorstelle nicht gibt, sie aber - wenn es sie in Zukunkt gibt - einbaubar sein soll.

Meine Gabel sollte
- zuverlässig
- stabil
- 180mm, Single-Crown
- wärend der Fahrt einfach absenkbar
- möglichst schwarz
- 1.5"-Schaft
- Schnellspann-Steckachse
sein.

Ideal wäre hier wohl die Totem 2-Step, wenn sie denn funktionieren würde.
Daher habe ich die letzten beiden Punkte -- die unwichtigsten -- gestrichen und kam zur Marzocchi 66RC2 ETA 07, die aktuell gerade sehr günstig verkauft wird. 

Liegt hier schon bereit und wartet auf den Rahmen... und sie war sogar 150g leichter als die Herstellerangabe (hier 2940g).

CU Immo!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (16. Januar 2008)

Mein Banshee mit 150er Hinterbau hat laut Tabelle auch nicht die richtige Kettenlinie, aber mein einziges "Problem" ist, dass ich auf dem 34er Ritzel nicht stundenlang rückwärtstreten kann. Da ich i.d. Regel vorwärts Trete ist mir das eigentlich wurscht. Verschleiss hält sich auch in Grenzen, da die Laufleistung vom Antriebsstrang deutlich geringer ist als z.B. am Rennrad


----------

